# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Pre-filter for plants leaf debris



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

My pl*co has been grazing more aggressively than he used to, and he rips the ends of the plant leaves, mostly crypts. These little leaf ends float around and get sucked into my Magnum 350, where they can clog the strainer in a few days.

I have been looking for a good pre-filter, or screen device, to add to the inlet, so I can trap the leaf ends without clogging the strainer. Some obvious and simple devices are possible. Mesh bags and sponges can be placed over the strainer to keep this stuff out. However, I was wondering if there is anything more effective than that, and maybe the board has some experiences.


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

My pl*co has been grazing more aggressively than he used to, and he rips the ends of the plant leaves, mostly crypts. These little leaf ends float around and get sucked into my Magnum 350, where they can clog the strainer in a few days.

I have been looking for a good pre-filter, or screen device, to add to the inlet, so I can trap the leaf ends without clogging the strainer. Some obvious and simple devices are possible. Mesh bags and sponges can be placed over the strainer to keep this stuff out. However, I was wondering if there is anything more effective than that, and maybe the board has some experiences.


----------



## McKee (Feb 7, 2003)

Is it the squarish strainer or the tube-shaped strainer? I've had good success with using an Aqua Clear 500 (I think that's the right number) foam inster, cut to the right sized cube and fit over the tube strainer. I threw a square strainer into my Junk Pile and used the foam cube too. Worked great, but the foam blocks will turn a brownish-greenish-black color.

I rplaced them when they were too ugly to look at any longer. The foam filter will make several cubes if you cut them without a lot of excess.

------------------------
Our diary: http://Oscar.deardiary.net/


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

It's squarish. Yes, I use an AquaClear sponge to cover the inlet strainer of my AC150 in my frog tank so the frogs don't get their legs caught. The Magnum 350 has a pretty big squarish inlet. An AC spongs won't fit over that, but a filter bag would. I was really looking for something more exciting.


----------



## McKee (Feb 7, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by gsmollin:
> It's squarish. Yes, I use an AquaClear sponge to cover the inlet strainer of my AC150 in my frog tank so the frogs don't get their legs caught. The Magnum 350 has a pretty big squarish inlet. An AC spongs won't fit over that, but a filter bag would. I was really looking for something more exciting.


I believe Hagen makes a powerhead prefilter, but getting it to attach to the smaller tube that the Magnum has would require some creative plumbing. Not impossible though, I wouldn't think.

------------------------
Our diary: http://Oscar.deardiary.net/


----------



## walpurgis999 (Feb 6, 2003)

As a post Magnum 350 user (Comic Book Guys says "worst filter ever") and a long time AC user, I agree that a AC 500 pad can easily be cut and fitted over the squarish strainer of a Magnum 350. All you have to do is cut it to size, which is basically cutting it so it fits over the strainer from top to bottom, and then cutting the center with a few cuts from a scissors to allow the squarish strainer to push in.

If Gollum were into aquariums, he would say, "We hates them algae--tricksy' they are. Pokes their eyeses' out we wills".


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

As much as I don't care what Comic Book Guys think about my Magnum 350, I can try the AC500 foam block. Actually, I have very little respect for the AC series of filters, since they have several design flaws that Hagen chooses to ignore, but that's another topic, and flame war, as a matter of fact. 

Has anybody ever tried the Eheim pre-filter? I've seen it in a catalog, but there is no information on what it is, and if it's actually effective.

At industrial water inlets there is a device called a traveling screen that filters out the leaves, dead fish, and condoms, and pulls the stuff up out of the water and dumps it into a tank. Has anyone ever seen anything similar, maybe for a pond?


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

Try the foam prefilter sold for the wet dry filters, it is a nice foam cylinder with a hole down the middle most of the way. If white doesn't bother you, it works fine, plus it wont stay white for too long. 2 per box. [edit - you need Square - maybe not this]

If you really want black, Big Al's sells a large chunk of black filter foam for a few bucks, you can trim that as needed. I hear that you can clamp and use a drill to cut out a perfect cylinder, or what I did, just nibble around with scissors to make a rough cylinder.

Hard to say if the eheim prefilter you mention is the green plastic thing that sits on the bottom. RTR says it is not good enough for plant tanks for the foam is too small and it takes up floor space -- that costs like $20 or something I think. If it is not much mentioned, and it costs $3 - $4, that is the foam I mentioned above, try it. I can't find the spare one, but the ID is just a bit big for the output tubing on my 2213, sorry I don't know what that is but if you are curious you can find out from that hint.

[This message was edited by anonapersona on Thu January 29 2004 at 09:21 AM.]

[This message was edited by anonapersona on Thu January 29 2004 at 09:23 AM.]


----------



## walpurgis999 (Feb 6, 2003)

Ah, dont take my joke wrong. Believe me, my AC 500 can be a noisy SOB, and I too have found several problems with it. But since I keep cichlids now, I dont think I could find a better filter for pushing water--and a lot of it. Flame war not intended, so lets not get it started, because all filters have flaws. But one important note: you can always buy the rounded strainer for the HOT Magnum and put it on your Magnum 350, im not sure, but I think it fits perfectly on the intake of the Magnum 350. I would try it and let you know, but I no longer own my Magnum 350 as I donated it to my old school. Hey, and dont hurt Comic Book Guys feelings.

If Gollum were into aquariums, he would say, "We hates them algae--tricksy' they are. Pokes their eyeses' out we wills".


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

OK, if RTR (the patron saint of Eheim) thinks the pre-filter isn't good enough, who am I to argue? Thanks for all the foam ideas anonapersona. That's a long screen name!

Walpurgis999 (another long one), I'm not to sensitive about the Magnum anymore. It is the doormat of the aquarium filter industry, but I notice they keep selling it. I like it because it has such a powerful pump, so it does a good job of sucking up debris, like the stuff that's clogging the strainer. The AC has another good water pump. My complaint is about the slow leak I got with one that made a mess under my frog aquarium. I don't even know Comic Book Guy, let alone hurt his feelings. Thanks for all the responses.


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

Update: I did get an AC500 foam block, and cut it to make a pre-filter. It had to be hollowed out to fit the strainer. Then I drilled a hole in the top of the strainer to bring in the CO2 line, which had been pushed through the strainer.

The odd thing is, that there doesn't seem to be much plant matter stuck to the foam. I think the water velocity at the foam is low enough that plant matter floats by without getting stuck as it did on the strainer. I won't know for sure until the weekend, when I change the filter floss in the Magnum, and it comes back to 350 gph.


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

I also use the foam prefilter sold for the wet dry filters (Eheim I think). bought them in a pack of two. Seems to work real well. Agree no plant matter attached to it. I rinse it out weekly. Always filled with small particals. Sure makes the canister go longer between cleanings.

I also use the Filter-max prefilters on another canister filter.

Bob

High Pressure CO2 sources, needle valves, information:
http://members.cox.net/tulsaalstons/AquaticPlants.htm#High%20Pressure%20CO2


----------



## McKee (Feb 7, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by BobAlston:
> I rinse it out weekly. Always filled with small particals. Sure makes the canister go longer between cleanings.


That was my big problem with the Magnum. Its pump is certainly strong, but their intake strainer is the worst design ever. I threw the square thing in a box and let it run with foam on the intake.

------------------------
Our diary: http://Oscar.deardiary.net/


----------

